# Tide Forecasts for West Matagorda Bay



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

Any recommendations for Tide Charts for West Matagorda Bay? I get that this is a complex system where wind and river flow play a factor. That said, the Matagorda Tide Station data has not been a great predictor the past few times I have fished West Bay. It looks like that tide station is for the beach side.

Any recommendations for more accurate charts or tide stations or adjustment factors would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

There is a tide station at the Matagorda Bay Jetty and one in Matagorda City. I would assume there is some kind of way to look at one vs the other and surmise on pints inbetween.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> There is a tide station at the Matagorda Bay Jetty and one in Matagorda City. I would assume there is some kind of way to look at one vs the other and surmise on pints inbetween.


There are tide calculations for different areas based off of the nearest tide station. I don’t pay attention to any of it, I just go when I can and usually do pretty well. I usually fish all day so the tide is moving at some point.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are tide calculations for different areas based off of the nearest tide station. I don’t pay attention to any of it, I just go when I can and usually do pretty well. I usually fish all day so the tide is moving at some point.


Same here. If there is a cranking north wind where I am at, I know it will blow the tide out. East wind will pile a tide up where I am at.

If a person really wants to get hardcore, you can put game cams up somewhere pointing at a gauge you have placed in front of it. Pull a picture from a particular time and compare it to the tide station(s). Do this over a period of time and you can get an idea of what kind of lag you are dealing with at a particular spot. I'd put that camera somewhere where it won't be seen. JS


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I concur with Smack and Sublime...fish all day and you'll hit a moving tide. 

I usually start looking at wind patterns the few days before I want to fish and get a feel for what I think I might see when I get there.

Wind / Tide levels
East / NE = Higher
North / NW = Lower
West /SW = Lower
South / SE = Normal

Above is generally what I see.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

_It’s typically more wind driven regarding current than tidal unless there are fronts. In my experience wind drives movement as much or more, most often on the Texas coast.

I use the tide station at little jetties Port O and interpolate from there from past experience. Also look at the dock when launching and it gets easier to put 2&2 together once you know factors / conditions as it relates to water line at the dock. _


----------



## cavmatt (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback. On the bright side I got to see how skinny my boat would run. I only ‘lawn darted’ once! Was really impressed in the chop too. I ended up running up river and getting out of the wind and into some trout. Thanks again.


----------

